# Kill the roots on a cut down tree



## imported_Alan (Jul 9, 2004)

MgMopar

If you have poured the Round-up all aroung the edge I will be very supprised if she comes. I have done similar on a Rubber tree and she was history. I think you will be fine, did you leave enough tree to carve yourself a table?


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

Alan, thanks for the reply I figured it should work but it just feels good to know that it has worked. 

No, on the table, it is right at a fence line and it wouldn't be a good spot for a table. I am going to price what it will take to grind it out. I might wait a year or so for it to somewhat dry and try using coals to leval it.


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

*update*

Well, the roots had a couple up sprouts this summer! Two near the stump and 3 off in the yard. The roots are still alive! I dowsed the shoots with tree and brush killer by scotts. After they turned brown I cut them out. The stump seems to be drying and looks dead. I guess I will keep the look out for up shoots the next few years. I would think the root system would have dye sometime without the tree their?


----------



## spdavid (Aug 15, 2005)

Woody plants such as trees must be treated with products referred to as "brush killer" to be effective.If you're trying round up make sure it is the brush killer version.


----------

